

Show HN: Learn Algorithms by Solving Challenges - arikrak
https://www.learneroo.com/subjects/8

======
computerjunkie
I think its cool, I never got the chance to go into depth in algorithms
because my university never offered the course (what a shame). Thanks for
making this.

------
n2j3
proof-read please! two errors on the first sentence alone ^^ _intenntionaly,_
inaccessable.

*introductary

and so on. I'd love to read the book when it's ready. Good luck!

